# Where did the stickied Touchdroid dev thread go?



## xmai77 (Aug 22, 2011)

What happened to the "Touchdroid" development thread that was stickied? I believe the last few posts on that thread were by the user that knows the guy that owns this android touchpad being featured in the videos (http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3618). He was supposedly meeting up with one of the devs from the forum. Maybe the guy was legit and the dev has his hands on this touchpad and is in the process of loading up the ROM etc? That's why they deleted the old thread?

Edit: I'm just being optimistic. It could be cause the original thread got swamped by people posting about where to get a touchpad and the status of their orders..


----------



## rothnic (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, this is beginning to be exactly like XDA. Mods deleting posts even ones that are relevant, and moving threads around. I understand off topic posts, etc hurt discussion but deletion and moving of threads just makes things more confusing and hard to follow. I thought this place was supposed to be the anti-XDA...


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Its not deleted, it just got out of hand.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

I think they moved it to an invite only area because they got sick of cleaning it up from all of the "what's the status " "can I help test" "I got a touchpad, yay! " posts that kept popping up in it.


----------



## rothnic (Aug 16, 2011)

This could of easily been dealt with by making a "Post here if you want to be considered for alpha/beta testing" post instead of making a confusing mess and keeping people in the dark.

I'm a developer and work with a group of experienced tablet developers who have tried to contact this touchdroid group but they don't respond. So it looks like there will be separate efforts.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

rothnic said:


> This could of easily been dealt with by making a "Post here if you want to be considered for alpha/beta testing" post instead of making a confusing mess and keeping people in the dark.
> 
> I'm a developer and work with a group of experienced tablet developers who have tried to contact this touchdroid group but they don't respond. So it looks like there will be separate efforts.


I put it back, it just seriously needed cleaning, if you are part of an effort, then feel free to make a thread for that. We would like to keep threads somewhat maintained. Sorry for being a pain in the ass


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

They should put a rule on the first post in big bold letters letting users know what not to post in the development thread and say violators will be suspended for a week and repeat offenders will be banned.

In other developments that I have worked with (mainly beta testing) rules like this did a good job in keeping useless posts out of the development thread.

I am sure that no one here wants to anger any developers as everyone wants to ensure that android gets released for the touchpad.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

How about making the other thread "List of Touchpad Owners (Census) [Post here if you want to help]" a sticky? I can change the title to "Post here if you want to be considered for alpha/beta testing (Read First Post First)"


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

there is no need for testers until we have something to test IMO.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, but it's a good idea to see how many people are willing to test and how many devices are out there. Also, the thread (if it were sticky) would make people see it, rather than clicking into the only sticky there and posting without reading.


----------



## xmai77 (Aug 22, 2011)

b16 said:


> I put it back, it just seriously needed cleaning, if you are part of an effort, then feel free to make a thread for that. We would like to keep threads somewhat maintained. Sorry for being a pain in the ass


 There goes my initial theory...it was a longshot anyway. Thanks for putting it back! The pessimistic side of me thought the project might already be cancelled. Phew!


----------

